# For Sheri



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Here you go, as big as Flickr allows!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That photo might have been for Sheri but Geri got a lot of pleasure from it as well. I'm sitting here GFETE. Great shot.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I LOVE that shot! Makes me smile.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That is a great picture! Posh fits right in with the stuffed animals.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:becky: GFETE at that cute shot! :biggrin1:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How adorable!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Aw, Amy, thanks!

Posh is so cute in there! It just makes me smile! She and her pals just hanging out with your daughter, how sweet!
:biggrin1:

She's such a pretty girl, I love unusual colors!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what a cute photo Amy! Posh is adorable!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a sweet little face and a fantastic photo!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Now that is a *seriously* cute picture! Posh looks like ET hiding among the stuffed animals. Adorable.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What an amazing shot! That should go in the next Hav Calendar!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Great shot! One more vote for it's inclusion in the next calendar!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Wonderful picture!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

That is so adorable. I can just see a little girl doing that with her critters and her doggie.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How cute! She fits right in!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy,

That is one of the cutest pictures ever!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my, that is a great picture. Posh and all her buddies! How cute and it's even cutier knowing your beautiful daughter set out her "friends" to watch tv with her. How precious.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

there just is no dog cuter than a havanese dog love the picture!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE this picture too. I was trying to stare at your little avatar yesterday, So glad Sheri asked for a bigger version of it.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That photo is priceless! Absolutely adorable! Wish he could have caught your daughter, too.
Gina


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is CLASSIC, Amy. Calendar 2010 material for sure!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- that is adorable! I think we do need Violet singing in the background with it though


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Incredibly cute!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That picture is just to adorable!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Very very cute!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Amy- that is adorable! I think we do need Violet singing in the background with it though


that is an easy request as i think she sings pretty much every second of the day. it's like living in a musical.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's adorable!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

This is just the cutest photo....


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

What a great picture. I love that face. Can we come visit so you can take some great pictures of Izzy?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, that is stinkin' adorable!!! I love that Violet has so much fun with Posh and I'll bet Posh loves her big sis to bits.  CUTE !


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Marj.

It actually really warms my heart to see my kids with Posh. There is a lot of love there, and I imagine them really growing up with this girl, their heart dog.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Mraymo said:


> What a great picture. I love that face. Can we come visit so you can take some great pictures of Izzy?


Marianne I've never been to Rhode Island...looks like a fun vacation place...


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Amy - RI is a great place to visit. I'm only about 10 minutes to Newport. The beaches are great here in the summer. I have a guest bedroom (and a family room in the basement). My son loves to have kids to play with and we have a pool. Come visit. Izzy would love to play with Posh. You could take some great pictures for me. It would be great.


----------

